
Show HN: TaskList – Mobile Friendly Task Mgr for Slack - limestat
http://tasklist.guru
======
limestat
TaskList is the easiest and fastest way to organize your Slack teams’ tasks.

1 - powered by 2 commands in Slack, /task and /list.

2 - Mobile-friendly! You can edit/manage with any device.

3 - No logins. Who wants to remember another password? Nobody on your Slack
team needs to signup or login.

------
ajvs
It doesn't automatically redirect from non-WWW HTTPS to WWW HTTPS

~~~
danny021
really? does for me.

